# Collet Extensions



## Charger1966 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering what is the general consensus of the group in using Router Collet Extensions. Do you use them? Are they safe? Would you recommend them? Let me know your thoughts please.

Keep Making Sawdust.
Lance


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lance

This is not a general consensus, it's just my two cents. 

Do you use them?, YES I do
Are they safe? YES they are
Would you recommend them? Yes and I have done so many times of the forum.

BUT the only one I recommend is the one below
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_collet.html

Because of the price and the way it's made. 
--------------
also see ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/search.php?searchid=116985

--------------

Bj


----------

